# Grouper: Gag and Scamp / Trigger / Mingo / Amberjack



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great day to be on the water today. Launched at sherman cove around7:30 a.m.










Was happy to be in the pilot house with the temp in the high 30's at the beginning of the day, butseas were 1 ft or less all day so the ride out and back in was awesome.










Startedfishing about 30 miles south of thepass. Fishing partner landed a nicejack..










Wecaught scamp, a nice triggerand mingos, then I caught agag grouperabout 40 inches long and estimated weight about 25lbs (will put him on the scale tomorrow).Grouper weighed 21 lbs on scale this morning 12-22.)Trigger weighed 7.5 ibs.










Final tally was 5 scamp,2 mingo, 1 trigger,2 jacks (released)a tile fish and a nice gag grouper.










mark w out


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job there capt.! good gag and a heckuva trigger...way to go...

mike (ultralite)


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Is that triggerzilla sitting next groupersoras?

nice catch. how deep was the water you were in?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea the trigger was a toad. Fish came from 300-400 ft of water.

Mark W


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Got heat in the pilothouse Mark? I didn't want to leave the house this morning let alone go fishing. Good job man on braving the cold and catching dinner.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dan,

No heat in the pilothouse as of yet, but Christmas is coming.

Mark W


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

A/C too I hope that santa brings ya for of course the summer months.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fish.

Dan, I not only went out this morning, I went fishing from the bank of the ICW.......................................for sheepshead! Yes I froze my ass off


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice gag and trigger there Capt!

Look for them all day but notta for me

Jimmy


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice mixed bag.:clap makes the cold not so bad when you bring a mess of fish home.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

nice fish! cool boat!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

great job there Capt. Why did you not keep the almaco jack. They are in season and better to eat than amberjacks to me. Congrates again and great job.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Capt Delynn

I didn't know an almaco could get that big, so I was thinking amberjackwhen he came onboard. On closer inspection I think you could be right, so if it was an almaco it was released due to ignorance on my part.

MarkW


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. 

Nice Report.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like Christmas dinner to me! Nice work!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *markw4321 (12/22/2009)*Capt Delynn
> 
> I didn't know an almaco could get that big, so I was thinking amberjackwhen he came onboard. On closer inspection I think you could be right, so if it was an almaco it was released due to ignorance on my part.
> 
> MarkW


When I first saw that pic, I thought please tell me he did not throw that beautiful Almaco back. The swooping dorsal fin is a dead give away that it's an Almaco. Almacos do not get to the 100 lb mark like AJ's, but they do get in the 20-30 lb range easy. Most aresmall. But you do find some big ones every once in a while. Much better to eat compared to AJ, I think. But better safe than sorry. 

Nice fish and great report.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

well you live and learn. I've caught many almaco's much smaller.Next time ...

Mark W


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job Mark!!!

To <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">plagiarize someone else on the forum, you need to fish with a lawyer and a Marine Biologist to figure out the regs and ID the fish. Besides, we will be throwing EVERYTHING back soon. :banghead


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Greater Amberjack










Almaco Jack










compared to picture in report...?


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Jacks.

Hey, If I had to guess at the species in question. I would say that is diffinately a Greater Amberjack. The Almacos have a much broader body than the GA. The biggest Almaco I've ever seen caught was 47lbs.I would vote for the released species as a Greater Amberjack. If it were an Almaco it would have a much broader body and the dorsal fin would be longer given the size of the fish. Again I would say that the picture is of a Greater Amberjack.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Sea Monkey (12/24/2009)*The OLE Jacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, If I had to guess at the species in question. I would say that is diffinately a Greater Amberjack. The Almacos have a much broader body than the GA. The biggest Almaco I've ever seen caught was 47lbs.I would vote for the released species as a Greater Amberjack. If it were an Almaco it would have a much broader body and the dorsal fin would be longer given the size of the fish. Again I would say that the picture is of a Greater Amberjack.




i agree.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

No big deal, we all need help with all the reg out these days. I know I sure do. We catch well over 100 a year so I get pretty good at looking at them. Get a lot of them over 20 lbs. But most are 5 to 12 lbs. I have a few places that hold them most anytime. They are good ones too. Most over 10 lbs with some in the high teens. Capt. Rog catches a bunch of them also. We both like them and trade almaco spots often. That manknows how to catch them. I have seen myself one caught that weighted 63 lbs on a cert. scale. So they do get big. Caught one last year that I know was over the 60 lb mark but did not weigh him. That was thebiggest I have ever seen around here. But, when in doubt, throw it back. I still don't keep lesser Amberjack. That one scares the hell out of me. Good luck and nice catch.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Merry Christmas! and thanks to all for their comments. Belowpicture is from a trip of mine in Nov 09.Caught a mixed bag that day lane snapper, grouper as wellas analmaco jack (which we kept). Take a look at the sweeping dorsal fin on that fish clearly not a greater amberjack.

Mark W


----------

